# openoffice sur Ipod Touch



## direst (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis un "presque" utilisateur d'Ipod Touch, mais avant de me décider vraiment, j'ai une question à laquelle je n'arrive pas à trouver réponse.

Je souhaiterai pouvoir ouvrir des fichiers Openoffice sur l'Ipod et aussi pouvoir les modifier.

Cela est-il réalisable et si oui avec quelle application?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2009)

Pour le moment, ce n'est pas vraiment possible mais d'ici quelques semaines, Document to go va arriver sur l'iPhone.


----------



## Lamar (15 Mars 2009)

La question se pose visiblement (faire une recherche sur google donne quelques réponses qui laissent penser que ça va finir par se faire, j'espère).


----------



## direst (16 Mars 2009)

Ok, c'est noté; alors j'attendrais un petit peu; je dois avoir des besoins un peu trop précoces...

Par contre, malgrès une recherche approfondie sur Google, je n'avais rien trouvé sur le sujet... :hein:

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

